# 10vt vs. 20vt



## npellefson (Oct 15, 2008)

I've been thinking of putting a 20vt in my quattro rally project but after watching some videos on YouTube I've decided that the 10vt sounds better so I'm wondering if any one knows about both and can tell me some pros and cons for each of them (hp, tune-ability, strong points, weak points, etc.)
Thanks in advance
-Nick


----------



## Rabe MotorSports (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 10vt vs. 20vt (npellefson)*

The biggest downfall of the 10v engine is that the manifolds are on the same side. This leaves very little room to make a good exhaust manifold. The audi 10vt exhaust manifolds are poorly designed. The wastegate port tube and the flow balance are awful. The intake manifolds are also not the greatest for the 10v's. The throttle body points in a fairly useless direction on the turbo im's.
10vt engines have bigger rod journals. Thats the major difference i know of. Otherwise the bottom half of the engines are very similar. In fact the hydraulic lifter 10v engine blocks are almost identical to the 20v's. You can put a 20v head on a 10v block with 20v pistons.
The 20v head flows better and there are some decent flowing manifolds you can buy for it. 10vt your stuck making them. Either way you go intercooler placement can be tough. Piping is a pita because there isnt much room up front.
I did this for a customer of mine. He insisted on staying 10v. Its in a urQ so i didnt try to talk him out of it much. Its got an EMS standalone on it. We did everything in house besides getting the exh flanges waterjet cut.


----------



## Rabe MotorSports (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 10vt vs. 20vt (npellefson)*

Forgot about tunability hp etc...
Weak points:
Distributor - cross firing is an issue with the distributor engines 10 & 20v. Anything near 400hp you dont want a distributor. Bending rods is common near these hp levels. There are 'fixes' for the distributors but i dont trust them. Theres the trimmed distributor rotor for the 3b engines to help get rid of cross firing. A friends 3b bent a rod with this rotor in there and rs2 turbo, chip, injectors, etc.
Head cooling - 10vt seems to do well with this. 20vt you should have the 3b, aan, or s2 water manifold. If you get a 7a head you can machine it for the water manifold.
Either engine is extremely strong in stock trim. Rods can handle 450-500hp depending on a good tune. With pistons and rods you can make enough power to eat gearboxes.
The 10v flows less than the 20v. So making power is a bit easier 20v.


----------

